# Warner = BS!



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Kurt Warner...the ultimate poster boy for success. In an interview claims he's willing to give back $1M if it goes toward restructuring Boldin's contract. Yeah, great gesture...you just signed for $23M. If you were "willing to do anything to win," you'd take $12M over 2 years and free up $11M for other signings.

He's so full of himself, but damn good at PR I guess... uke:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't believe they gave him that contract, but then again I can't believe any of these contracts anymore.

Only good thing about Warner is that the sports media keeps saying he is one of the few good guys.

I agree he probably could survive with 1/2 the money, but then again he already has a ring so what does he care.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

WHO [email protected]@@!!!!

NDSU IS GOING TO THE NCAA TOURN3Y!!!!!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

taddy = whiner


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

He certainly isn't over payed anymore than any other QB that puts up similar numbers. He is at the end of his career he wants to get the best contract possible wouldn't you? Also doesn't he have like 7 kids?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

holmsvc said:


> He certainly isn't over payed anymore than any other QB that puts up similar numbers. He is at the end of his career he wants to get the best contract possible wouldn't you? Also doesn't he have like 7 kids?


He probably deserves, but my point is don't say here's $1M and go after Boldin with it. That $1M is peanuts for a contract. If he is "willing to do anything" then he should have taken a lot less to free up more $ for signings. That is my point.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I have nothing really positive to add to this thread, but did want to thank Stoeger for that avatar.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

gaddyshooter said:


> I have nothing really positive to add to this thread, but did want to thank Stoeger for that avatar.


ooo i like the avatar


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

gaddyshooter said:


> I have nothing really positive to add to this thread, but did want to thank Stoeger for that avatar.


+1!!!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

The dude is willing to give up 1 million dollars and he gets bashed for it. Whether he makes $23 million or not is irrelevant....it is still giving up part of his wage for the better of the team.

Would you be willing to give up 4% of you income for the betterment of your workplace? Probably not, but if so, why aren't you willing to give up more? Same argument.

And yes, the avatar is nice!


----------

